
Ask HN: Where are the Functional Relational Programming languages? - freeman478
This [great paper][OutOfTheTarPit] was mentionned in a previous [HN discussion][PapersForProgrammers].<p>It introduced me to the idea of Functional Relational Programming (not to be confused with Functional Reactive Programming), an approach to minimizing complexity in software.<p>I looked around to find an implementation of this approach and found nearly nothing (except [these][FRP_Scheme] [two][FlowJS] posts on the frp-discuss google group).<p>Is there any fundamental reason why this idea has not received more attention ? Is somebody working in an implementation of these ideas ?<p><pre><code>  [OutOfTheTarPit]: http://web.mac.com/ben_moseley/frp/paper-v1_01.pdf
  [PapersForProgrammers]: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2922108
  [FRP_Scheme]: https://groups.google.com/d/msg/frp-discuss/BNmBgtqRUFY/bZd36V7OnpQJ
  [FlowJS]: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/frp-discuss/XFfqvH3g0qE</code></pre>
======
mooism2
Clicky links:

OutOfTheTarPit: <http://web.mac.com/ben_moseley/frp/paper-v1_01.pdf>

PapersForProgrammers: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2922108>

FRP_Scheme: [https://groups.google.com/d/msg/frp-
discuss/BNmBgtqRUFY/bZd3...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/frp-
discuss/BNmBgtqRUFY/bZd36V7OnpQJ)

FlowJS: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/frp-
discuss/XFfqvH3g...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/frp-
discuss/XFfqvH3g0qE)

~~~
freeman478
Thanks :) I should have done this myself.

